
5 signs according to Neo4J you should give up your relational database - robertlagrant
https://neo4j.com/blog/five-signs-to-give-up-relational-database/
======
erkose
July 27, 2015

~~~
robertlagrant
Eep, I thought it would tell me! Is there a quick way to navigate to that
date?

